# walnut wood?



## uncle_lar (May 3, 2010)

Thin questions may have arisen before but I couldnt  find anything
a friend of mine asked me if Walnut wood was any good for smoking?
whats the consensus? anyone use it? tried it?


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 3, 2010)

i have trid everything.....now i only use hickory


----------



## smokin' dick (May 3, 2010)

Never used it myself but others report it is a heavy smoke with bitterness. A small amount mixed with fruit wood can be good though. Dutch has a sticky on here. If you search "Woods for Smoking", there you will find a wealth of info.


----------



## igolf2 (May 3, 2010)

I have a lot of walnut on our property so I tried it and it was very bitter - glad I have so much wild cherry also!!


----------



## daddyzaring (May 3, 2010)

Look here, this should help.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...28&postcount=1


----------



## mballi3011 (May 3, 2010)

I have used it a couple of times for a lamp table and then a dresser I made in school. Then even a grand father clock with some walnut in it. Smoking NO


----------

